# Hello there.



## markw (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello guys.

Just a quick intro, I'm Mark and i'm from Leicestershire, I'm a hobby rodent breeder and want to look into getting some nice quality Mice.
I have kept rodents for a number of years as pets, then i decided to get into breeding which i love.

Along with Mice I also keep Rats, Gerbils and Hamsters.

I don't have a massive setup but enjoy what i have.

Look forward to getting to know everyone and fingers crossed some nice breeders.

Mark.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Mark.There is a show on the 20 th of Sept at Lubenham village hall near Market Harborough if you'd like to call in and have a look at the mice you'd be welcome
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... 2305,d.d2s


----------



## markw (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Sarah.

I will deff be there, not too far from me. Looking forward to it.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

There are a good few of us mouse breeders here in Leicestershire.


----------



## markw (Aug 25, 2014)

WoodWitch said:


> There are a good few of us mouse breeders here in Leicestershire.


Hi, thanks it's good to know there's a few of you that are quite local. Do you show?.

Also the Leic's show on the 20th, will I be able to buy any good quality mice there, ie do they have a sales class?.

Cheers
Mark.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

there is an auction class but no guarantees that anything will be entered.To aquire mice you generally have to arrange prior to a show and collect them at the venew.Shows are a good place to look at the varieties and meet breeders .


----------



## markw (Aug 25, 2014)

Ok thanks.

It will be good to get a chance to look at the different varieties, we are swaying towards the tans and also the satins from what we have seen, getting good quality show stock is a different matter :lol:.

A quick question too, what would you say i should be paying for quality mice?.

Would it be advisable to join the NMC ?.

Sorry about all the questions :roll:

Cheers
Mark.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Mark...

Myself, SarahC and various others on here are NMC members. Are you interested in breeding mice for exhibition? If you are then yes, please join the NMC! If you're not interested in exhibition and just prefer pet mice then there would be little point in joining. Obviously the best stock is generally in the hands of NMC breeders and they may, in some cases, prefer to allocate stock to other NMC members.
Upon joining the NMC you would receive monthly subscription to our monthly magazine which contains show results. There you can see which breeders are doing the best with which variety of mice. You would also receive our year book with the contact details of club members. So yes, joining the NMC can open doors for you.

The price of mice is at the breeders discretion but anyone charging over £5 per mouse is having a laugh. Quite often Breeders will charge you for initial stock but help you out with further stock for free once you get going in the club.

Have a look on the NMC website and see if you think it might be for you 

http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you generally buy them as a trio £15 to £20 for a trio is the going rate.It's REALLY important to get your stock from someone who is a successful and active exhibitor if you do want to show.At this particular show from the local area and this forum will be SarahY and Woodwitch(running the event) me(judging,you are welcome to pull up a chair)and Cait ,exhibiting.It's not for everyone of course although we really enjoy it but the opportunity to see fancy mice varieties locally doesn't come around that often and I'm sure you'll enjoy that


----------



## markw (Aug 25, 2014)

thanks Sarah, would love to.

Would any of you 4 have anything for sale for us to pick up on the day?, would be nice to get some trios to take home.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I won't personally for this show but I might for the London Champs the following month .Thats a big mixed livestock show held at the East of England show ground Peterborough.As it's run by an outside organisation everyone has to pay to get in.Have you decided exactly what you want.You could probably arrange mice from various people at Lubenham to collect at Peterborough.


----------



## markw (Aug 25, 2014)

Liking the tans and satins at the moment, but we may see more at the show we'd like to get into.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

both are a good choice and reasonably easy to obtain.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves* I'm another one from Leicestershire as Sarah already mentioned.


----------



## markw (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Cait.

Just looking at your website, some stunning mice. Going to be putting a wanted ad in soon to hopefully pick up from Lubenham, can you pm me if you have any available?.

Cheers
Mark.


----------

